# ReHome: Gainesville, Florida



## Tracey (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, basiclly if you look through my posts you'll see one of my rabbits "Bunn". Well, I've decided that I need to give her up.. due to her being unfriendly/biting/growling I have come to terms that shes never going to change(which Ive tried harder than you probably think) and its pointless to keep her since we are trying to start a family and I know she isnt going to be good around a baby(unlike chester who loves everyone and is more gentle than a feather lol) I'm in no hurry to get rid of her.. when it happens it happens because allthough she hates us, I love her and want her to go to a good home and thats why Im not candy coating anything about her.. I WANT whomever that thinks they want her to be well aware of her faults. Simply put.. Shes cute but not cuddly. Feel free to ask as many questions as you'd like or email me at [email protected] for asmany photos as you'd like. 

Just a few facts.. Shes 1 1/2 years old. White, BLUE eyes. The avatar I have is her. And shes located in Gainesville, Florida. Since I frequent Valdosta, Ga often to see family..Im willing to drive that far north.


----------



## Tracey (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 18, 2008)

Shes a netherland dwarf.

Is she spayed?


----------



## Tracey (Jul 18, 2008)

no, shes just a dwarf mix.. but shes not huge. About 10inches in length when sitting like a hen. 

And yes, shes spayed already.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 19, 2008)

She's beautiful! I have a thing for blue eyes, but can never seem to find any needing homes around here. I wish I lived closer or had a car. 

She probably has some neitherland dwarf in her, even if she is a mix. I have a dwarf of my own and he's got quite the attitude. I love it though, he keeps me entertained.


----------



## Aina (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok, I doubt I could get her, dad says three bunnies are enough. We would have to convince him, so no promises.
But... how do you think she would do bonding with a boy bunny who is neutered? It is my sisters bunny and he needs a friend. Do you think it would be possible to do a trial and us not have to adopt her if it didn't work out between the rabbits or my sister? She isn't too sure about the biting thing. We live in Valdosta.


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh my! She is gorgeous. I cannot get her though, because I'm already getting a new bun. -maybe- I love BEWs. They are adorable! I have one here. Haha. He's a mix too. But I hope she finds a good home with someone.


----------



## Tracey (Jul 19, 2008)

*Aina wrote: *


> Ok, I doubt I could get her, dad says three bunnies are enough. We would have to convince him, so no promises.
> But... how do you think she would do bonding with a boy bunny who is neutered? It is my sisters bunny and he needs a friend. Do you think it would be possible to do a trial and us not have to adopt her if it didn't work out between the rabbits or my sister? She isn't too sure about the biting thing. We live in Valdosta.



She currently lives(inside) with a neutered male btw.. they litterally fell in love at first sight.. I was shocked myself. And of course you guys can do a trial with her.. like I said I'm in no hurry to get rid of her I just would like someone who has the time to try to handle her more to possibly open her up, and if it doesnt work out I'll happily take her back 

Also, the biting isnt as serious as I made it sound(I just want you to be aware that she has done it).. shes got me twice since Ive had her both times when handing her a treat, so she could just be greedy. But she definatly is a heavy growler! its kinda funny.


----------



## Haley (Jul 19, 2008)

Wait, shes bonded with your male? Rabbits are such social beings and if shes bonded to a male its considered cruel to separate them. So if you rehome one, you need to rehome both. 

I really wish you would reconsider. She seems to have a really great home with you.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree with Haley... she shouldn't be separated from her mate. Think of how sad you would be if you were in love with someone and you were taken away from them. Also, she is one CUTE little girl :biggrin2:


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 19, 2008)

Please don't break up a bonded pair. Bunn wouldn't be the only one to suffer from that, your male (Chester?)would be heartbroken as well. There have been stories on this forum about bonded pairs being broken up, and the remaining bunny will sometimes even stop eating because of the sadness. 

If Chester will let you play with and love on him, is it possible that Bunn could just sort of hang out with you? I understand that you are worried about how she would act with kids, but it wouldn't be hard to keep her away from the baby.


----------



## Tracey (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, she BONDED with him but has began to growl at him also.. this has been going on the past week or so. Its like shes jealous of him but he runs when she runsand its not my fault she doesnt want to be petted and he does. I cant NOT pet chester to make her not jealous.. what is that going to do for him? Honestly, anyone commenting in a negative way should really mind their own simply because YOU do not know the situation. I could be trying to ship her off to a pound or just throw her outside but am I? No. If that we're the case she'd be on craigslist with the rabbits people REALLY dont care about. My parents have a rabbit that she is also bonded with so I guess everytime I visit(with her) and go home Im hurting her then also?


----------



## Tracey (Jul 19, 2008)

Haley, why so hypocritical.. I mean I've read your post about Kirby, how am I so wrong when you've done the same? 

btw, I wasnt trying to sound mean I was just stating how I feel.



(let the taking the admins side begin lol)


----------



## Pipp (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't see any negative commentson this thread, just people concerned for the rabbit.

If it's only been a week or so, she may not be feeling well. 

And yes, she may be jealous. It's a tough spot, but I agree that separating them will be quite tramatic for her, her attitude will getworse, she'll be more unhappy.

Pipp is a very jealous little bunny, I can'tpet another rabbit around her, or a cat for that matter, because she is my bonded mate.

Sherryused to growl and lunge all the time, she wasa crabby little dwarf, she settled down when she bonded with Dill. But since welost him a couple weeks ago, she's been very unhappy and back to being crabby 10 fold. 

I have been working with her this weekend, and she's just sad and confused. I've realized she really doesn't mean it.(For that matter, latelyI think she wants to play). 

I appreciate your efforts to choose a great home for her, buthonestly,toreally cared for her, you have to bemore concerned with her feelings. Not being able to pet a bunny isn't as horrible asher losingher mate -- it will be devasting for her. 

I honestly think you can work through this with her, and if you handly her firmly and kindly, don't flinch when she growls, but maybe hold her head down or justtry to pet both bunnies at once,she'll calm down.(She probably will with a little time regardless). 

sas


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 19, 2008)

*Tracey wrote: *


> Yeah, she BONDED with him but has began to growl at him also..


I'm not taking any sides when I say this - but this makes me feel that either she could be ill - or he could be ill - but not to the point where you can see the symptoms.

This happened with Zeus and Miss Bea....he was growling at her (and she would growl back at him sometimes). A short time later - I realized she had ear mites....and when he was young.....he'd had ear mites so bad that he lost control of his ear. (This was before I had him).

I saw this happen one other time too - once again - one rabbit was ill......


----------



## Michaela (Jul 19, 2008)

*Tracey wrote: *


> Haley, why so hypocritical.. I mean I've read your post about Kirby, how am I so wrong when you've done the same?
> btw, I wasnt trying to sound mean I was just stating how I feel.
> (let the taking the admins side begin lol)


That's a different situation, I believe Kirby was a foster bunny Haley took on, rather than her own bunny being rehomed. 

I agree with not rehoming her if you can, like the others have said, it would be quite unfair on both rabbits. Thing is, most rabbits are not "cuddly" as the general perception of them goes. Many are independent, and are only interested in you for food! Few buns like to be held. 

I have experience with a growling bunny, my Berri was crazy, growled a lot. But over time, she gained my trust, and it stopped. I know your frustrations however. Please don't be offended, nobody here wants to "take sides". We are just interested in the welfare of the rabbits.  Good luck.


----------



## Haley (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, really no reason to get so defensive. Im the main Rescue Mod and its my job to help people figure out a situation that will be best for both the family and the rabbit. I was merely pointing out that a bonded pair should not be separated.

Kirby was a rescue rabbit I took from a neighbor who could no longer care for him. I considered keeping him if I couldnt find him a home (as I do with all my foster bunnies). He was not bonded to any of my other rabbits. Totally different.

When we say "bonded" rabbits we dont just mean that they play together once in a while (as you said she does with your parent's rabbit). A true bonded pair is a pair that lives together 24/7, grooms one another andcares for eachother. I have two bonded pairs and if I took one away the other would be so devastated. 

I just wanted to be sure you knew how traumatic this could be for both rabbits because a lot of people dont know not to separate a pair. Just because people offer you advice doesnt mean you have to take it. We're just here to try and help your bunny be in the best place she can be. We're just trying to help.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.rabbit.org/journal/2-1/loss-support.html

http://www.rabbit.org/journal/1/rejection.html

http://www.coloradohrs.com/northwest/nw_vetlist.asp

http://www.rabbitsinthehouse.org/pair.htm
http://www.allearssac.org/couples.html

http://www.ontariorabbits.org/diet/careinfo8.html


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 20, 2008)

Tracey-

I think the negativity and defensive posturing is not helping the bunny in question..

Pet commandment's #8

"Before you scold me for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I am not getting the right food, I have been in the sun too long, or my heart might be getting old or weak"

I think you can adapt that to fit your situation.


It's Haley's job to help the best she can here on the forum, in the duties she is assigned. Furthermore, the situation with Kirby does not even remotely apply or correlate to yours. Perhaps you need to read the rest of posts concerning him before you comment. As I have said before, to quote my mother, "Some people should only speak, if what they have to say improves the conversation."

I am not defending Haley, I am stating fact, and making statements to goad someone into an argument, such as "(let the taking the admins side begin lol)" serves no purpose whatsoever, and the ramifications of such a statementtakes focus away from the mission of this forum. It is childish and unnecessary.

As per your previous statement, that we really don't know the situation, your right, because you keep flip floppin and changing the seriousness of the situation from post to post. So what are we, as a collective group, to think? Also, please do not make blanket statements about people on Craigslist rehoming their animals. It may be due to death, or foreclosure, or loss of job, or illness, it may have nothing to do withyour general statement of they*really don't care about their animals.*

I have a sanctuary filled with buns who's previous owners claimed theyacted justlike your girl... perhaps your just not the right human for her....they can read personalities you know..

Z


----------



## Leaf (Jul 20, 2008)

Tracey - she is BEAUTIFUL! I love blue eyed bunnies and am honestly quite "jealous" of a friend who has a black and white blue eyed lionhead.

I know when a person is frustrated it's easy to make decisions, or possibly even see 'similarities' in others actions... that perhaps others don't see as easily as you do. I haven't read a lot about Kirby so I can't comment on that and will leave it to others who know the situation more.

Sometimes whats in your heart hurts, but try not to let things be seen as an attack, or as if we're all wrong and you're right completely.

Yes, on this board I'm a moderator but I found the thread on my own and want to throw out some ideas because though I'm not in your situation I have a very, very similar one.

I have 5 rabbits - two bonded pairs.

My Hotot Ansel has been a trial since the day I brought her home. She was born on 5/6/05 but I just got her last year. Before I got her she lived in a breeders shed that was full or rabbits. Many breeders are great but this person really neglected several situations. It wasn't until they had a fire that they had to get rid of many of their rabbits because of a severe lack of space.

If I remember correctly, I took in 5 or 6 bunnies that day and all but the *mean* one found homes with friends.

In the beginning - some days, oh how I wished someone else would have chosen to take Ansel (as I named her) so I could have had a nicer,calmer bunny.

Ansel's toenails were my top priority. They were so long and twisted I was in shock and attributed some of her behavior to discomfort and probably a lack of handeling because who in their right mind would let the nails get so bad if they truely cared for the rabbit and saw the length on a daily basis?

Once she had her nails done she went in for a vet exam and an appointment was made for her spay. 

I really thought that in time she would stop growling, thumping and lunging at me but some of that was s.l.o.w. in coming and some has never been resolved.

Now, I also have a female dutch that has been spayed. She's a bit older than Ansel, and I call her Ibimi. Ibimi was severely obese when I brought her home last year as well. 

Because of Ibimi's obesity she had severe joint problems, breathing difficulties and almost a complete inability to groom herself. She was one for the vet to see often in the beginning and due to Ansel's spay and Ibimi's co-inciding vet trips the rabbits got to see each other be handled and rode in tha car together a lot.

Ibimi continued her vet trips of evaluations and Ansel has several trips to work on her teeth, an abscess on her jaw... Heck, before long it dawned on me that Ansel was under constant care and Ibimi was also under watchfulness -maybe I should put them together.

OOPS! In the beginning fur FLEW!

So I backed up, housed them in the same room - worked on intros. Since Ibimi was on a diet and strict excersize "program" - and since Ansel was a pain in the butt but needed human interaction - I started scheduling thir feeding at the same time, letting them out of their cages at the same time....

(both always has hay at all times, and water, but pellets and veggies were scheduled feedings)

Ansel, over time, calmed SOME and stopped attacking my hands, feet and arms. Not completely, but the severity lessened. Ibimi in the meantime was intrigued by Ansel and was motivated to be more active by leaving her cage (surrounded bya dog x-pen) to go to Ansel's area and check her out.

I made a point to schedule vet appointements for them together. When Ibimi went in for a weight check, Ansel went in for additional nail care and to have her broken toe looked at.

Over time they became buddies and as more time passed they did bond.

The "happy story" still isn't complete yet.

The two seemed to balance each other out. Ansel became more calm, Ibimi more apt to explore. The drawback is that for a while Ibimi picked up some of Ansel's nastiness, but because she is more calm by nature some of it went away.

When Ibimi got down to a better weight she was spayed and all hell broke loose between the two once I put them back together. I'm not sure what it was... 

(now keep in mind, I had been housing two does, one fixed - together - perhaps not totally recommended. From what I've read, if I recall correctly, that could lead to fights that could be serious with injuries involved but that was BEFORE the trouble began)

I had to COMPLETELY rework their bond. Much time, much effort, much bleeding (on my part - Thanks Ansel!!).

For the life of me I couldn't correct it. Ansel "owned" the huge cage they shared - Ibimi (once spayed) was an intruder. It hadn't been that way before.

Now here's what may help you if you haven't fallen asleep in this monster post yet.

I was absolutely at the end of my rope but I was NOT going to let two (or even one) bunnies get the best of me.

I worked on caged designs. 

When housed as singles Ansel has a medium dog taxi with a dog excersize pen around it. Ibimi had her standard pet store cage (purple bottom with white wire) with a dog excersize pen around it.

As a bonded pair before they "broke" I put two smaller pet taxi's side by side with an excersize pen around them both. The purple cage of Ibimi's was on top of them both with pet steps to the side so they had access to it, and a wooden ramp to the floor at the back of it so they could go up/down at will, both at the same time.

They often slept together on the floor or in the purple cage but if they wanted their own space they had the pet taxis and ironically enough, they chose who "owned" what (mainly after Ibimi ran Ansel out of the one she preferred!).

As two "broken" bunnies I worked and worked on designs (keeping in mind I didnt want to spend an arm and a leg on stuff) and of course, worked with them both individually back in their old setups - just as they were in the beginning.

I found that instead of having a wide round setup for them (as I had when they were together) what works well now is a more narrow setup, but one with more levels. (I SUCK at making NIC's.) I have a dog crate design - stacked - 2 lab sized blue pet taxi's on the bottom, two smaller on top. Not side-by-side but spaced out with wood between making "shelves" they can climb on, rest on, groom on etc... The front is once again surrounded by a dog excersize pen that can be modified in size and shape.

I think once they found a design that allowed them both the space (and height, perhaps?) that allowed them room to be alone or together as they wished they became more comfortable with each other and more tolerant. More tolerant, more calm - more apt (on Ansel's part) to allow me to mess with her (though surely not to love on her too much?).

Ansel will always be her own little critter but it amazes me how Ibimi helps balance her out, and how the two love each other - and how a "simple" cage design worked to alleviate fighting that came between them.

...

No, I'll not trust Ansel around children. 

I have none but I babysit my cousins two boys (one is Autistic and the other is also disabled) and my niece will be here as well as time allows when she is older (she's just past 12 weeks old now) but in those instances, the bedroom door is shut that they reside in and a childs safety latch firmly in place keeps prying eyes/fingers away. 

So, my polite suggestion would be to maybe try different cage designs - see what works.. give it time and perhaps do a vet check to make sure everything is on the up and up healthwise with the bunnies... 

I've worked my butt off with these two rabbits (and the sad part is Ibimi has developed liver troubles due to the obesity so she's so touch and go at times) but it's been worth it and I don't regret it. The main reason is because I know I have the time and patience to work with them.

A more startling thought though is - your little one could be rehomed on looks alone (I'd snatch her up in a heartbeat and others have swooned over her looks no offence guys) but if not you, who else would work positively towards correcting behaviors? Honestly, there could be far worse fates "out there" for her just waiting for an opportunity to snatch her up.

I'll edit this in a couple minutes with a link to a thread I made showing just that, but I want to leave you with best wishes in whatever you decide, and if you want to try housing designs feel free to let me know or ask on the forum about them. You'd be amazed at the wide variety people here use!


----------



## Tracey (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the TON of info.. and I apologize for coming off like a crazy person but theres so much involved in why I am trying to rehome her. Honestly I dont think chester is going to be a broken up as you think, he likes her but he plays by himself more.. I guess in his own way hes independant. their also in seperate cages just because Bunn likes to chew on his face(dont know why). She can be kinda mean to him sometimes too.. if I give them both treats she litteraly inhales hers and snatches his away from him. Also I'm moving in a few weeks and am setting up complete free roam of the house for chester to do away with the cage stuff since chester basiclly is like a little dog, he sleeps on a little bed doesnt chew ANYTHING thats not in his food bowl. Where as bunn is completly destructive.. she destorys anything and everything she has or can get to. Yes Ive done all the carpet chewing methods possible shes even got every chew toy pretty much in the world but she doesnt like any of them, other than the food ones. I dont find me wanting to rehome her a bad thing, I mean I've tried but I really am just annoyed with dealing with the annoyances.. and the fact that the house we're moving into isnt going to be ready till a month after our current lease ends and we have to stay in a hotel up until then doesnt help with a uncooperative rabbit. Unlike chester, shes not going to make things easy. Still gotta figure out what the heck we're going to do with the saltwater tank the whole month we're gonna be in a hotel. So yes, thats just a tad of the drama going on right now and I feel like I just do not need this extra frustration.


----------



## Tracey (Jul 20, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> When we say "bonded" rabbits we dont just mean that they play together once in a while (as you said she does with your parent's rabbit). A true bonded pair is a pair that lives together 24/7, grooms one another andcares for eachother. I have two bonded pairs and if I took one away the other would be so devastated.



In that case.. they arent bonded?.. they have seperate cages(as I said above) but they are side by side. The only grooming between them is before they mate, chester might lick her ears a bit, but nothing more than that. So from what your saying Im going to think they arent bonded.. in which they should be fine seperated.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok so. Why not describe her alittle more. Ok so with people she is iffy. 

Does she play with toys?

Does she like to run around?

Does she chew on things she shouldn't?

How is she when feeding?

My last foster was iffy with people but loved to binky and flop. She had amazing litterbox habits.


----------



## EileenH (Jul 20, 2008)

I only have one bunny, so I am not speaking from experience with bonded bunnies. And, I hope this comes across the right way, but I'm going to speak from rescue experience.

It sounds as if Tracey has her mind made up. We're not living the situation, and I know it can be frustrating. Animals, unfortunately, are not cookie cutters, just like children. Some can be easy to love, some are more difficult. Some are hands on, and some you just have to love from afar.

But, your heart has to be in it. You have to *want* to love them, unconditionally, accepting them for who they are. As GoingBackto Cali said, you might not be the right person for her. As I said,it sounds to me as if you've got your mind made up.
Hopefully it won't affect Chester, but if it does, you've gotten the heads up as it's something you might have to deal with. It is confusing for us, as you first _saidshe currently lives(inside) with a neutered male btw.. they litterally fell in love at first sight.._
which would lead us to believe they are bonded, but then it migrated into a few licks here and there and they hang out by themselves. It's a little confusing.

Either way, nobody (and nobunny) should have to live in a home where they aren't really wanted - they are really just "being put up with", instead of truly loved for who they are.

Please prepare and plan that once your family starts, Chester will still require a lot of attention and love, especially if you're removing his bunny friend. 
Again,I hope this comes across the way I meant it to...


----------



## Pipp (Jul 20, 2008)

I think this is a good post to END this discussion on. 

Tracey's email address is in the top post, hopefully somebody can provide a loving home for her littlebunny.

Sorry this thread got a little heated, but honestly Tracey, nobody was attacking you. 


sas


----------



## Pipp (Jul 21, 2008)

PS: I didn't see this come up, but another solution might be to see if a localrescue can 'trade' bunnies with you. They have experiencesocializing rabbits, and at least Chester won't be lonley, andthey might be able to bond your girl with somebunny else. Andthere won't be one less spot open for a homeless bunny in your part of the world. 
Something to think about.



sas :clover:


----------



## purplepeacock (Jul 21, 2008)

tracey,

I'm going to say how i feel even though i'm pretty sure i'll get a lot of negative comments on this. but i believe in standing up for what it right. YOu want to start a family. having children literally is a gift from God. holding that infant in your arms that you created in love ..... there is no drug to make you feel the way your own child makes you feel. and you have a responsibility to protect that child. if the behavior with the bun has just started then perhaps wait a little longer just to see if it stops. if it doesn't this just might be a cranky bun. i love my animals but i love my family and i have a responsibility to my family. if i thought that any child was in danger of being hurt by one of my animals i'm sorry that this will offend most ot the people on the foreum, but the animal would have to go. I spent 10 years working with children thru headstart......there is nothing more precious and valuable then life. now i work as a nurse and i've seen children mangled and hurt by animals that parents just couldn't part with. and kids are kids. a 2 year old doesn't know when "fluffY' doesn't want to be petted. i realize that buns don't cause as much damage as say a huge dog but a child can get hurt. i think you'll make a wonderful mom. the fact that you're getting your life situation b/f the baby comes shows that you are responsible. you've obviously put thought into this. i don't doubt that you love your buns but you realize an even greater responsibility.....your children.

as for some of the other commenters on here.....she's looking for help not to be bunny bashed. can we put aside our differences and help her out. and yes i found some of the way people worded their "good intentioned advice" a little forceful. she needs our help and our support. this foreum is yes about bunnies but it's also about the people that take care of all these bunnies. we need to all help take care of each other. it's about support. so lets all really think of what other possibilities there are out there.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2008)

I think that everyone has opinions on this but in the end none of them matter. We are here for the rabbits if this bunny needs a home than that is what is important. 

So if you could answer the questions I asked aboveit would give a bigger picture. Some people are willing to look past bunnies with attitude. It takes special people for animals like that. No I don't mean it in a bad way against you. I just think some people can reach animals like that. Trust me those are the bunnies I work with in the rescue. I know the ones that will come around fast, the ones that take awhile, and the ones who will need a special home.

Tell us more about her. Give us the good with the bad. Good to be honest but point out her cute things.

Does she like certain foods?

Does she have a fave green or treat?


----------

